# Indian master of m/t Midnight Sun fined for three violations of NZ Customs Act [ODIN]



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

Mr. Siddarth Shenai was fined $6000 in New Plymouth District Court on July 6

More...


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

Was the $6000 fine all he received? I thought pumping out tank cleanings in such a way was a major offence.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

My interpretation of the report is that the Captain failed to tell NZ Customs that he was arriving and then failed to turn up at the place where he had not told them that he would be. 
Somehow they managed to get three offences out of that without even prosecuting him for illegally cleaning his tanks - Maybe no evidence or maybe it was not their part of ship so they just didn't bother.


----------

